# 8800 GTS Overclocking Problems



## D.Mentia (Nov 6, 2007)

In a previous thread, it was said that the new drivers prevent it, but the tool works fine at overclocking (unless it just makes my card heat up and simulates higher FPS ).  My problems occur in artifact detection.

Sometimes the yellow dots will appear, and oftentimes they will begin to fill the cube, but the program detects no artifacts.  It usually crashes the card soon after, but sometimes the cube will spin and parts of the fuzz are missing or glossed over.  If that's not an artifact, I don't know what is (and I probably don't know what an artifact is ), yet the program keeps trying.  

So I've got a pretty stable overclock at 71c with a Core of 650 and a Mem of 800, yet my framerates suck (and vary highly).  The cube gives me anywhere between 800 and 1100 FPS for no reason, and I expected it to stay in atleast a 100 FPS range, but noooo.  In Source games, I average maybe 40 FPS with an 8800 GTS.  I have a 2.9Ghz Pentium 4, which sucks, but a friend of mine has a 2.6 of the same and gets double my FPS.  I have 1.5GB of RAM, if that has any effect, and I'm using dual monitors, which may also affect it.  Any thoughts?  Is it possible I fried a piece of the chip when I overclocked it one of these times?
Oh, and I have a 520W PSU at 42A@12V, so though that's often the problem, it shouldn't be for mine.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 6, 2007)

Well you got one thing right, the CPU is a big problem. I know dual monitors lowered performance on older cards, but I'm not so sure about these newer ones. A general rule I use for overclocking my GPU is if I see any yellow dots or other abnormalities the clock is too high. What brand card do you have? I can get my evga 8800 GTS 640 to 700 core/950 mem perfectly stable, with much lower temps than what you have.


----------



## Old Bear (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you run it on XP or Vista? Maybe transformation pack? That thing vas troubling me for some time, untill deinstall
Mine runs nice on 636/1003 all the time. Run 3D mark with 680/1003, no problem!


----------



## D.Mentia (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine's an EVGA like yours, pbmaster.  On XP, and what's a transformation pack?  Anyway, I've got an Antec 900 case, so I would imagine it's got some decent cooling.  Oh, and I'd point out that those temps are only when the cube's doing it's stress test.  It idles much lower.  Testing it now at 700core/950 Memory seems to idle around 49c.  Or 48 ... still dropping slightly. 

Also, interestingly, swapping the window to the second monitor gives me about 200 FPS where the first gives me 1200 (after clocking), so I may try it without dual monitors.

And finally, those clocks can get into the Hall of Fame on the wiki :lol:


----------

